

Open Source, Passwordless Login with a Tweet - zsch
http://blog.zachschnell.com/post/45973633166/tauth

======
dtsingletary
This is clever. At my last startup we were building a tweet-based mechanism
for buying and selling goods and services over Twitter. We'd use procedurally-
generated haikus, along with unique hashtags for location.

The haikus would have particular forms for buyers and sellers, but also create
unique creative content on Twitter. The idea is that it would create an
artform out of transactions.

Really like the thought behind this (at least until I start thinking about
security...).

~~~
zsch
Thank you. Yeah like I said it is by no means a solution to the security
problem in the current authentication system. Though it is great that people
are thinking of alternatives.

